# Do you negotiate salaries in job offers?



## EdinNO (May 23, 2006)

I just received a job offer with an engineering firm in my indystry. They are interested in and want me to have the PE license (which I pray I passed in April). They even said that if I fail, they hope I am still driven to try again in October.

The salary offer was a little low, but not horrible. Its a little more than I am making now, but that is not the driving force behind the move- although I desperately feel that I should be making more.

What should I do? Ask for more before accepting? Ask them to give me a "bump" when I pass the test? How would you do it to not insult them?

Thanks for any advice!

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

its always easier to get more in the beginning, or at least let them put in the offer letter that they will re-evaluate your salary in 3 months, 6 months (after the PE results)

I dont think its improper to negotiate an offer.

My last job change, the benefits were a little less than my existing job, so after we agreed on a salary, i asked them to pay the difference. For examply my old 401K matched 3.5% and the new one matched 1.5%, Which resulted in me losing about $1500, so I asked them to add that to my salary..


----------



## DVINNY (May 23, 2006)

Definately do it before you take the job, that is when you have the most leverage.

If you want, you can make another raise conditional upon your licensing. You can have them state in writing that you will get additional 7% upon licensure, or something to that effect.

Once you take an offer and a job, they pretty much have as much or more upper hand in any future negotiations.

The job I took that I'm at now, they had me fill out paper work at the beginning, and one part was 'requested salary'. I put a high amount that I figured if I met them half way between that and my current pay, would be good.

They gave me the offer letter with that amount in it. No negotiations. Then I was kickin myself for not putting in more. LOL.


----------



## EdinNO (May 23, 2006)

I've seen it both ways. One job offered me a low salary and I asked for about 17% more and got it.

Another job offered me a decent salary and I asked for about 7.5% more and they declined. I still took that job.

At my current job, they offered me a pretty low salary and I asked for more, but they declined and I still took the job.

I would like to ask for a little more on this offer. The issue is that the offer came VERY quickly and he (the mechanical deparmtent head) knows that I am potentially looking to talk to another firm as well. It almost came too quickly in that I don't know if I can hold him off long enough to get some interaction and interest going with the other firm I had in mind. But I don't know if the other firm will be interested either.

ITs possible that the first place really needs me and thus offered me as high as they can OR maybe they just jumped fast to get me to accept without getting too far with the other firm. I don't want to lose this offer and I hate feeling this way because I think it makes me not necessarily act in my best interest. Help!!!! 

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 23, 2006)

you just have to consider yourself a "free agent"

Its always easier to get more $ when they are looking for someone, and its all a % game after that (raises) so the more you get, even if its only a thousand or two, will pay off in the future (compounding interest)

They should understand your position and be willing to negotiate (I would think) Are you going through them on your own or through a headhunter?


----------



## EdinNO (May 23, 2006)

Road Guy,

Free agent? I'm not exacty free, but not very expensive! 

Its all on my own, no headhunter, nothing.

I knew a guy (not very well, though) at firm A. I called and asked him if they had any needs. He said yes and gave me a contact name, but also mentioned that most of the firms in the area had needs right now as well. I haven't caught up with the contact in his firm (firm A) yet, but also called firm B based on his advice.

The mechanical department head in firm B jumped pretty quickly and within a couple of days of talking on the phone and sending in my resume and one quick lunch meeting yesterday (not really a very fromal interview), I received the offer yesterday. He did ask if I was talking to any other frims and I mentioned firm A, which is well known. He even told me that firm A took an aggressive move recently (after Hurricane Katrina) and went after and took some clients from another firm, firm C.

I really like this guy at firm B (the one with the offer on the table), but the offer came so quick it kind of scares me. Also, I feel I owe it to everyone to at least talk to firm A. What do you think?

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 23, 2006)

If firm C just lost some clients, then they may not be able to afford anyone, so I'd stick to negotiating with firm A and firm B. LOL.

I say that you should stall on the offer, and try to push things with firm A, and see what you can find out.


----------



## rleon82 (May 23, 2006)

This is getting complicated.  :bow:


----------



## EdinNO (May 23, 2006)

OK,

I talked to firm B. I told the department head that I felt I owed it to all concerned to at least talk to firm A prior to making a commitment. He was totally cool with it and said he would let the offer stand, but that I should post him on my progress with firm A. He also said that he didn't want to lose me over a thousand bucks and if the salary issue came up he wanted to discuss that.

I think I like him even more now. I told him that a strong leader was one of the most important things to me and that I doubted that firm A would be able to match him in that category. I said I hoped and expected to be working for him, which I meant. He thanked me and we decided that we would give it a few days.

I hope it all works out well. Thanks for the replies. We'll see....

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 26, 2006)

sounds good, now that you have our curiosity up, let us know what happens.


----------



## EdinNO (May 29, 2006)

I guess timing is everything.

I met with A. They seemd OK, but a lot more of a hectic, stressful-looking office and group of people. I called B and said that I really wanted to work for him. I asked if he could raise the salary some. He said he was going to anyway (he didn't say by how much) when I got my passing letter, but he would see about meeting my request. Prior to him replying that he would meet my request, firm A left me a message. I called them back to learn that they wanted to offer me a job too, but wanted me to come into their office tomorrow (Tuesday) to go over it.

That is great news, but.... Since agreeing to meet firm A to find out about their offer (because I was already commited to do at least that and because I didn't know if firm B would meet my request), firm B emailed me with a new offer letter matching my request.

I guess its not a bad problem to have. I'll still go meet firm A and see what they have to say. I feel so much more commited to B because I think my personality matched that of my potential boss there better, because the office culture seemed more palatable and becuase they now have met my request. I think it might be wrong at this point to even consider firm A. But I at least have to see what they say....

I'll keep you posted. Any other thoughts are welcome. :watch:

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 30, 2006)

Sounds like you're in a good position. Glad to hear it.

Once you make a decision, go with it, and don't look back.


----------



## EdinNO (May 31, 2006)

Got the offer from firm A. It was low. They said they were looking for fresh grads originally because they didn't think they could find 5-10 year experience. IT turns out they offered me a job and a new grad. I think the salaries had to have been close, 'cause mine was low.

That is good because it makes my decision a no-brainer. I'll go with firm B. Before money even came up I liked the department head better and I liked their culture better. Then they came up to match my request.

Now its time to break the news.... I hate this part.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2006)

well congrats, and it sucks to have to do the whole "notice" thing. Even when I was really glad to be leaving a job, it is still a pain..

"What will it take to make you stay?"............................


----------



## EdinNO (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Road Guy!

Yeah, the "What will it take" should be "What would it HAVE TAKEN?" My problem is that I want to be forthright, open and honest and let them know the shortcomings so that they will know the truth and perhaps have the opportunity to improve and/or consider changing some things for theirs and the next guy's benefits. But doing that might leave a bad taste in their mouths and preclude any future interaction. I don't want to burn a bridge- not that I'd come back but because this is a small industry, everyone knows everyone, and eventually we will have to interact on projects.

I wish I could just email the resignation later and whatnot to the boss. Maybe I can just link them to this thread? :thumbsup: 

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 31, 2006)

CONGRATS MAN!!!!!!! :claps:


----------



## EdinNO (May 31, 2006)

Thanks a lot y'all!!!!

Now I just hope I get a passing letter so I won't have egg on my face!!! 

I did say I was unsure of the reults and asked if they would be upset if I failed. They said no, but wanted me to continue to pursue it in October if not! :beerchug

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

Wheeew! THe deed is done. The boss took it well and was very amicable.

Almost made me want to stay! 

I don't ever want to have to do that again- at least not for a long time.

Ed


----------

